# Need help for italian translating of my application

## razer

Hi all,

I'm working on a small gtk-perl application, for sending files as email attachement directly from nautilus

You can take a look here : http://sourceforge.net/projects/mailpictures

I need some guys for italian translating.

You can work directly on the perl module by downloading this file, and send me back once translated : razerraz-AT-free.fr

It also can be a corporative work here translating the following.

Thanks a lot for your help

```
package Locale_it;

############################## MailPictures v0.93 - Locale_it.pm ################################

#                                                                        #

#                     Guillaume Tissier (razerraz-AT-free.fr)                      #

#                                                                        #

#################################################################################################

use constant TRUE => 1 ;

use constant FALSE => 0 ;

## ------------------------------------- Italian -------------------------------------------- ##

%guitext = (

         "winapp"      =>   "Email My Pictures",

         "resizebtnlbl"   =>   "Resize images",

         "hqresbtn"      =>   "High Quality : 1024 pixels width",

         "mqresbtn"      =>   "Medium Quality : 800 pixels width",

         "lqresbtn"      =>   "Low Quality : 640 pixels width",

         "ctresbtn"      =>    "Use custom width",

         "mailframe"      =>   "<b>Send to :</b>",

         "folderframe"   =>   "Folder",

         "optframe"      =>   "<b>General settings</b>",

         "jpgbtnlbl"      =>   "Change JPEG compression",

         "zipbtnlbl"      =>   "Create Zip archive with the pictures",

         "zipnamelbl"   =>   "Name of the archive :",

         "svgbtnlbl"      =>   "Save actual settings",

         "getsizebtn"   =>   "Estimate the size of attachment",

         "hidediaglbl"   =>  "Always use the actual settings for pictures",

         "zipdiaglbl"   =>   "Create zip archive for several data files",

         "filesnbrlbl"   =>   "Minimal number of data files for zip :",

         "sizelbl"      =>   "",

         "progress_win"   =>   "MailPictures Processing",

         "progress_label"=>   "Processing, please wait");

%launchdialog = (

         "launchdialog"   =>   "Email My Pictures",

         "launchlbl"      =>   "There are at least one picture in your selection.\n"

                        ."Do you want to open the main window for reducing size ?\n",

         "conflbl"      =>   "The actual settings are :",

         "resolbl"      =>   "Pictures width :",

         "resosetlbl"   =>   "Unchanged",

         "jpglbl"      =>   "Jpeg compression :",

         "jpgsetlbl"      =>   "Unchanged",

         "ziplbl"      =>   "Create zip archive :",

         "hidebtn"      =>   "Always use the actual settings",

         "launchbtn1"   =>   "Open main window",

         "launchbtn2"   =>   "Use actual settings");

%zipdialog = (

         "zipdialog"      =>   "Send files by email",

         "zipmainlbl"   =>   "You have selected several data files to send.\n"

                        ."Generaly, creating an archive is a good choice in this case\n"

                        ."An archive is a simple file who can contain all the files you\n"

                        ."have selected.\n\n"

                        ."You can already set the archive name if you choose to create one.",

         "zipquestlbl"   =>   "Do you want to create an archive with the files ?",

         "ziphidebtn"   =>   "Don't show this message again, never create archive");

%gtkmsg = (   

         "resizemsg"      =>   "Resizing : ",

         "copymsg"      =>   "Copying files to : ",

         "zipcreate"      =>   "Creating archive : ",

         "mailerload"   =>   "Loading mail program...",

         "foldermove"   =>   "Moving Images to folder");

%errmsg = (

         "imlib"      =>   "Problem with Imlib Perl library, check your settings !",

         "uri"      =>   "Problem with URI Perl library, check your settings !",

         "gtk"      =>   "Gtk2 or Glade 2 perl library was not found on your system !",

         "emptysel"   =>   "You don't have selected any file to proceed !",

         "nomailer"   =>   "Mail client selected was not found, check your settings !",

         "warnsize"   =>   "Error : the total size of your selection takes more than 15 Mo.\n"

                  ."You can't send an email with this selection as attachment\n\n"

                  ."Please select less files and try again\n");      

sub guitext {

   return (%guitext);

   }

sub launchdialog {

   return (%launchdialog);

   }

sub zipdialog {

   return (%zipdialog);

   }

sub gtkmsg {

   return (%gtkmsg);

   }

sub errmsg {

   return (%errmsg);

   }

1;
```

----------

## richard77

Here I am!

Translation started.

Next time you'll probably want to ask in  Forum di discussione italiano, being this forum tou have posted into reserved to Gentoo related questions.

I understand that english is not your native language. I think that when you use "actual" you mean "current" (See wikipedia: False friend )

Regards

----------

## razer

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Here I am!
> 
> Translation started.
> 
> Next time you'll probably want to ask in  Forum di discussione italiano, being this forum tou have posted into reserved to Gentoo related questions.
> ...

 

Understood, and thank you for your help : I will wait your translation before releasing new version

By the way, I have forgot some small things:

```
label = "Send by email"

tooltip = "Open a new email window with selected files as attachment"

Comment[it]=Setup the default parameters for sending pictures and files as email attachment

"warnsize"   =>   "Warning: the total size of your selection takes more than 5 Mo.\n"

                  ."Sending an email with this selection will probably fail\n\n"

                  ."Please select less files or change the settings, and try again\n");
```

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I understand that english is not your native language. I think that when you use "actual" you mean "current" (See wikipedia: False friend )
> 
> Regards

 

It's in fact this kind of mistake I make all the time

----------

## djinnZ

```
package Locale_it;

############################## MailPictures v0.93 - Locale_it.pm ################################

#                                                                        #

#                     Guillaume Tissier (razerraz-AT-free.fr)                      #

#                                                                        #

#################################################################################################

use constant TRUE => 1 ;

use constant FALSE => 0 ;

## ------------------------------------- Italian -------------------------------------------- ##

%guitext = (

         "winapp"      =>   "Invia immagini per email",

         "resizebtnlbl"   =>   "Ridimesionamento delle immagini",

         "hqresbtn"      =>   "Alta qualità : 1024 pixel in larghezza",

         "mqresbtn"   =>   "Media qualità: 800 pixel in larghezza",

         "lqresbtn"      =>   "Bassa qualità : 640 pixel in larghezza",

         "ctresbtn"      =>    "Usa risoluzione personalizzata",

         "mailframe"      =>   "<b>Invia a :</b>",

         "folderframe"   =>   "directory di destinazione",

         "optframe"      =>   "<b>Opzioni Generali</b>",

         "jpgbtnlbl"      =>   "Variazione della Compressione JPEG",

         "zipbtnlbl"      =>   "Creazione un file ZIP con le immagini",

         "zipnamelbl"   =>   "Nome dell'archivio :",

         "svgbtnlbl"      =>   "Salva la configurazione corrente",

         "getsizebtn"   =>   "Stima la dimensione degli allegati",

         "hidediaglbl"   =>  "Usa sempre le impostazioni correnti per gli allegati",

         "zipdiaglbl"     =>   "Crea un archivio ZIP per diversi file di dati",

         "filesnbrlbl"   =>   "Numero minimo dei file dati per l'archivio :",

         "sizelbl"      =>   "",

         "progress_win"   =>   "MailPicture in elaborazione",

         "progress_label"=>   "Elaborazione in corso, attendere");

%launchdialog = (

         "launchdialog"   =>   "Invia immagini per email",

         "launchlbl"      =>   "C'é almeno una immagine nella selezione.\n"

                     ."Si vuole aprire la Finestra principale per ridurre la dimensione?\n",

         "conflbl"      =>   "Le impostazioni correnti sono :",

         "resolbl"      =>   "larghezza immagini :",

         "resosetlbl"   =>   "non modificata",

         "jpglbl"      =>   "Compressione jpeg :",

         "jpgsetlbl"      =>   "non modificata",

         "ziplbl"      =>   "Creazione archivio ZIP :",

         "hidebtn"      =>   "Usa sempre le opzioni correnti",

         "launchbtn1"   =>   "Apre la finestra principale",

         "launchbtn2"   =>   "Usa le opzioni correnti");

%zipdialog = (

         "zipdialog"      =>   "Invia file per email",

         "zipmainlbl"   =>   "Sono stati selezionati diversi file dati per l'invio.\n"

                        ."Generalmente, in simili casi, è una valida opzione creare un archivio con detti file;\n"

                        ."un archivio è un singolo file contenete tutti quelli selezionati.\n"

                        ."É possibile scegliere un nome per l'archivio, creandolo..",

         "zipquestlbl"   =>   "Si vuol creare un archivio con i file selezionati?",

         "ziphidebtn"   =>   "Disabiltazione del messaggio e della creazione archivi.");

%gtkmsg = (   

         "resizemsg"   =>   "Ridimensionamento : ",

         "copymsg"      =>   "Copia dei file in : ",

         "zipcreate"      =>   "Creazione archivio : ",

         "mailerload"   =>   "Avvio programma di posta elettronica...",

         "foldermove"   =>   "Spostamento delle immagini nella directory");

%errmsg = (

         "imlib"   =>   "Problema con la libreria Perl ImLib, controllare la configurazione",

         "uri"      =>   "Problema con la libreria Perl URI, controllare la configurazione",

         "gtk"      =>   "Librerie Perl GTK2 o Glade 2 non trovate nel sistema",

         "emptysel"   =>   "Non è stato selezionato alcun file da elaborare",

         "nomailer"   =>   "Client email non trovato, verificare la configurazione",

         "warnsize"   =>   "Errore: la dimensione totale della selezione é superiore a 15 MB.\n"

                  ."Non é possibile inviare email con allegati di simili dimensioni\n\n"

                  ."Selezionare un numero inferiore di file e riprovare.\n");      

sub guitext {

   return (%guitext);

   }

sub launchdialog {

   return (%launchdialog);

   }

sub zipdialog {

   return (%zipdialog);

   }

sub gtkmsg {

   return (%gtkmsg);

   }

sub errmsg {

   return (%errmsg);

   }

1;
```

```
label = "Invia per posta elettronica"

tooltip = "Apre una nuova finestra con una email contenente i file selezioanti in allegato"

Comment[it]=Imposta i parametri predefiniti per inviare immagini o file come allegato alle email

"warnsize"   =>   "Avviso: la dimensione totale della selezione è superiore a 5 MB.\n"

                  ."L'invio di email con allegati di simili dimensioni probabilmente fallirà.\n\n"

                  ."Prego, selezionare un numero inferiore di file e riprovare.\n");
```

Thats all?!

In english the direct expressions are preferred, in Italian is better to be unpersonal, so I have translated; due to a confusion introduced by crappy translations of the M$ manuals, in past years, is better to leave in english file and directory and not use "folder", to prevent misunderstands.

----------

## razer

Thank you so much

Do want to give name and email to be in the contributors list ?

----------

## djinnZ

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>          "folderframe"   =>   "Folder"
> ```
> ...

 just to be sure, what is related to this?

I have translated as "destination directory" but is not clear to me if it is only a title for the related management section (in this case will remain the same "Folder") or will ask for the sorce or the destination directory.

----------

